# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Diagramme UML d'un projet "simple"

## WgrProject

Bonjour a tous et a toutes,

Je vais surement me faire huer avec ma demande, dites " dbutante" je ne suis pas dveloppeur, seulement un intress.

J'ai pour projet de faire une application perso, entre potes. On est des fans de ptanque, et je me suis mis dans l'ide de faire une application permettant de : 

A chaque partie, nous avons quipe 1, quipe 2. Dans chaque quipe il peut y avoir 1 joueur, jusqu' 3 joueurs. ( On slectionne dans une liste droulante pseudo) A la fin, on renseigne le score, et qui a gagner.

Il y a une page statistiques, avec dedans : son pire adversaire, son meilleur partenaire, le nombre de partie jouer, le nombre de partie gagner, le nombre de partie perdue, et le pourcentage de victoire.
A noter que c'est la aussi qu'on mets son pseudo. Tant que le pseudo n'est pas ajouter, on ne peut pas faire partie de la liste des joueurs .

Un page tableau des scores, avec le nombre de partie jouer, le nombre de partie gagner, le nombre de partie perdu, et le pourcentage de tous les joueurs .

Si je vous demande, c'est que quand j'en est parler on m'a dit que je me compliquait la vie. 

Voil a quoi j'ai repenser donner moi des avis 

Table users :
Username
Pseudo
Id
Password 

Table partie :
Id
Equipe-1
Equipe-2
Datetime(facultatif)

Table quipe :
Id
Score1
Score2

Table partie_equipe :
Id 
Equipe_id
Partie_id

Mais voil mon problme : quand je vais rentrer les pseudo dans l'quipe 1 et quipe 2, comment savoir leurs stats individuel ?
Id de la partie : 1
Equipe 1 : joueur1, joueur2, joueur3 
Equipe 2: joueur4, joueur5, joueur6

Dans la table quipe, 
Id : 1
Score1 : 13
Score2 : 9

Table partie_equipe

Equipe_id : 1
Partie_id : 1.

Dois-je crer une table joueurs ? Avec leurs nombre de partie jouer, perdu, gagner, score plutt ? Ne serait-ce pas plus simple ?

Enfaite j'ai besoin d'avis de personnes qui s'y connaisse ..

Au dbut j'avais fait :

Table users :
Username
Pseudo
Id
Password

Table partie :
Joueur 1, joueur 2, joueur3, joueur4, joueur 6, joueur 6, partie-jouer, partie-gagner, partie-perdu, score.

Et aprs je voulais faire un Select count .. ( je ne sais mme pas si c'est possible)
Mais en gros select * table partie. Et tout ce qui est gal  pseudo ( qu'il soit dans joueur 1,2,3,4,5,6 peut importe) 
Ressortir le nombre de partie gagner, perdu, et jouer.

Je vous remercie pour vos lumires ...

Trs bonne journe  vous et merci de votre aide !

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Il ne faut pas rflchir aux tables, c'est une mauvaise dmarche.
Il faut collecter les rgles de gestion, leur attribuer un identifiant et  partir de l tablir le *M*odle *C*onceptuel des *D*onnes (MCD)
La drivation d'un modle tabulaire depuis un MCD se fait en un clic avec n'importe quel logiciel de modlisation  :;): 

Exemple de rgles de gestion dans votre contexte

R001 : une quipe se compose de 1  3 joueurs
R002 : un joueur compose une et une seule quipe pour une comptition, mais peut composer une autre quipe d'une autre comptition
R003 : etc.

----------

